# Help needed - Does anyone know anything about this Hobart slicer?



## smoking b (Nov 11, 2012)

Hello everyone! I need some advice. I have a chance to buy a Hobart meat slicer for a good price. It is a model 1712 - everything works fine on it & it is in really good shape. What I would like to ask is if there is anyone who can chime in who has any experience with this slicer? Is it a good model to get? I know Hobart has a good name but I don't know if there are any certain models that should be avoided due to known problems etc...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Thank you in advance for any input.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 11, 2012)

Yep!
It's an automatic deli slicer.
Good slicer.
I had one years ago, but like an idiot, I sold it!


~Martin


----------



## smoking b (Nov 11, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Yep!
> It's an automatic deli slicer.
> Good slicer.
> I had one years ago, but like an idiot, I sold it!
> ~Martin


Cool! The guy wants $325 for it but told me there was a little flexibility in the price. If I can get it for $300 or less that would be a good buy on it then wouldn't it? I would really like to pick up a good slicer but want to make sure it is a good one if I'm gonna spend the money to get one...


----------



## venture (Nov 11, 2012)

I know there must be exceptions...but if it says Hobart, I want it!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 11, 2012)

Smoking B said:


> Cool! The guy wants $325 for it but told me there was a little flexibility in the price. If I can get it for $300 or less that would be a good buy on it then wouldn't it? I would really like to pick up a good slicer but want to make sure it is a good one if I'm gonna spend the money to get one...



Look it over real good, make sure there's no play in the shaft, etc.
$300 would be a great price if it's in good condition, I sold the one I had for $700....an equivalent slicer now would be around $5,000 or more new, I would guess.


~Martin


----------



## smoking b (Nov 12, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Look it over real good, make sure there's no play in the shaft, etc.
> $300 would be a great price if it's in good condition, I sold the one I had for $700....an equivalent slicer now would be around $5,000 or more new, I would guess.
> ~Martin


Thanks Martin! I had no idea they cost that much! I will look it over good & go from there. I will have the chance to check it out either tonight or tomorrow. If it is as nice as he says, & now knowing how much they cost, I'd say there is a really good chance I will pick it up...


----------



## smoking b (Nov 14, 2012)

Ok I went & checked out the slicer last night. Everything works great on it with the exception of one thing - the knob to adjust slicing depth seems harder to turn than it should (to me at least) I offered the guy $200 figuring he would meet me in the middle somewhere but I just got a message from him saying he would take it. Surely it is worth picking up for that price isn't it? The knob works it is just hard to turn & I could open the slicer up if I get it & see what is going on... Having owned one of these, what do you think Martin?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 14, 2012)

Sure sounds like a good deal to me!!!!!




~Martin


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 14, 2012)

For that price, I'd be all over it! As far as the know, maybe a little food grade silicone spray would help it out or a good cleaning.


----------



## smoking b (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks! I'm gonna go pick it up


----------



## smoking b (Nov 14, 2012)

Just got back with it - kind of awkward to carry that thing lol. Tomorrow I will open it up & see what's making the knob hard to turn. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 14, 2012)

Just a quick word about something you already know..

Be careful...

I bought a huge..(80 pounder)..Berkel slicer 1 1/2 years ago..it is a monster.

I stopped paying attention once when cleaning it and lopped off a chunk of my finger..

My hand never slowed down..all I saw was the chunk with the finger nail in it hit the deck..then it started to bleed...then hurt...

Took a few months to heal..

The big commercial slicers are unforgiving..

Go to the grocery store and watch them slice deli stuff..

OK I will stop now..

Great buy..

    Craig


----------



## linguica (Nov 14, 2012)

fpnmf said:


> Just a quick word about something you already know..
> 
> Be careful...
> 
> ...


Listen to Craig, his warning cannot be overstated

In a grocery store deli, the employees are told to wear a protective cut resistant glove whenever using or cleaning the slicer. Most stores this rule is mostly ignored and consequently the deli slicer is the number one cause of accidents in that department. Slicer injuries happen in the blink of an eye and not even felt till many seconds later.


----------



## gargoyle58 (Nov 14, 2012)

thought you might tfind this handy when checking it out tomorrow http://www.wasserstrom.com/wcsstore...ment/360087 Hobart Sharpener Instructions.pdf


----------



## smoking b (Nov 14, 2012)

fpnmf said:


> Just a quick word about something you already know..
> 
> Be careful...
> 
> ...


Thanks Craig  - I will keep that in mind for sure. That thing seems really sharp & I'd rather not cause myself any more injuries - I've had enough (at least for awhile!)


----------



## smoking b (Nov 15, 2012)

Gargoyle58 said:


> thought you might tfind this handy when checking it out tomorrow http://www.wasserstrom.com/wcsstore...ment/360087 Hobart Sharpener Instructions.pdf


Hey thanks Gargoyle58!


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 15, 2012)

Yer welcome..

You will also find out it takes longer to clean than it takes to slice..

I can do 20 pounds of bacon in about 25 minutes....then an hour to clean...

Smoke a sirloin roast to 130  rare and put it in the fridge over nite..slice it paper thin and you will be in heaven....

Get some food grade silicone spray and disinfectant wipes.

  Enjoy!!!

             Craig


----------



## smoking b (Nov 25, 2012)

Just realized I forgot to update this thread. The guy told me he used vegetable oil to lubricate the rods for the depth adjustment. It seems that was the problem as it had "gummed up." I took it apart & cleaned up the rods & guide holes with steel wool. I put it back together with a bit of mineral oil for lube & it works fine now 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     I am going to pick up some food grade silicone spray for future use...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 25, 2012)

:th_What_NO_QVIEW:

:worthless


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Nov 25, 2012)

Yep ! That'll take your finger off in a split second. I have been cut by a meat saw, kvives and a slicer and the one that still hurts to this day (especially when its really cold )

is where I got cut with the slicer. It was more painful than when I was cut with the saw.

Thanfully those mishaps were all early in my career, been stupid free for several years...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

now excuse me while I go beat an oak tree with an ash baseball bat! Can't be too careful ya know!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





SOB


----------



## smoking b (Nov 25, 2012)

JckDanls 07 said:


>


Just realized I forgot to post the pic of it cleaned up 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Was coming back to post it & saw this quote above 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   lol. I didn't take any pics of it before I cleaned it up - didn't have my camera handy.













PICT0758.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Nov 25, 2012






I will take some pics of it back together as soon as I use it again - don't have any yet for some reason


----------



## smoking b (Nov 28, 2012)

JckDanls 07 said:


>


Ok I said I would take pics when I got it out to use again so here ya go  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















PICT0762.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Nov 28, 2012






A friend of mine needed some deer sliced at the last minute to take along to his parents & his Weston died on him in the middle of his 2nd slice. I told him to swing by & wheeled mine out on the deck since it was decent out. Once I got it out I noticed I missed a run from the last cleaning - thats what the line is by the power switch. Oops  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















PICT0763.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Nov 28, 2012






It made short work of the job. I am very glad I got it - well worth the 200 bucks by far


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Very nice, you got a heck of a deal!!!
I wish i had mine back.



~Martin


----------



## venture (Nov 28, 2012)

Vegetable oil?  Bet it had a rancid smell too?

Thought I edited this earlier, but...?

From the pics of that slicer, you are a very lucky thief!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smoking b (Nov 29, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Very nice, you got a heck of a deal!!!
> I wish i had mine back.
> ~Martin


Thanks Martin - I went off what you said & I'm very glad I did!


----------



## smoking b (Nov 29, 2012)

Venture said:


> Vegetable oil?  Bet it had a rancid smell too?
> 
> Thought I edited this earlier, but...?
> 
> ...


I didn't purposely try to smell it but didn't notice any nasty odors. From the way the rods were "gummed up" I'm guessing maybe it sat for a while? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks! I was surprised the guy sold it for that & couldn't let it pass me by


----------



## smoking b (Nov 29, 2012)

SmokingOhioButcher said:


> Yep ! That'll take your finger off in a split second. I have been cut by a meat saw, kvives and a slicer and the one that still hurts to this day (especially when its really cold )
> 
> is where I got cut with the slicer. It was more painful than when I was cut with the saw.
> 
> ...


Wow that doesn't sound pleasant at all  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I have enough lingering injuries already I hope I can keep from adding another from my new toy. It did cut my cleaning rag with the greatest of ease


----------



## chef phil (Apr 11, 2013)

Buy it.


----------



## rdknb (Apr 11, 2013)

Man that was a great buy, very nice.


----------



## smoking b (Aug 9, 2013)

RdKnB said:


> Man that was a great buy, very nice.


Thanks man! It works great & I am very happy with it


----------



## beeflover (Sep 22, 2013)

You got that for 200 bucks?!?! It's automatic isn't it? If you decide to sell it let me know!!!!


----------



## smoking b (Sep 22, 2013)

Yup $200 & yes it's automatic or manual - whichever way you want to use it  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry man but I don't think I'll be selling it anytime soon


----------



## beeflover (Sep 23, 2013)

I figured but doesn't hurt 2 ask ha


----------



## boykjo (Sep 23, 2013)

Well...... it took so long to post a picture of your slicer I missed it until now.... Nice........................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     I have a berkel.... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/105689/my-new-slicer-updated-pics


----------



## smoking b (Sep 23, 2013)

boykjo said:


> Well...... it took so long to post a picture of your slicer I missed it until now.... Nice........................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    That's a nice slicer you got too


----------

